# profesionista/profesional



## tradict

Buenos días a todos.
¿Qué palabra es la correcta?
Hablando de una persona.
Gracias.


----------



## falbala84

Según el DRAE:

*profesionista**.*
* 1.     * com._ Méx._ *profesional*      (‖ persona que ejerce su profesión).


En el resto del mundo, se usa profesional. De hecho, nunca había oído eso de profesionista.


----------



## tradict

En México se utiliza muchísimo la palabra profesionista, o al menos antes se utilizaba mucho. Pero creo que se ha optado por utilizar en su lugar la palabra profesional. ¿Alguien nativo sabrá si hay alguna diferencia o si se pueden usar indistintamente?

Gracias por la definición falbala84.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Nosotros usamos más profesional. Y personalmente me suena horrible Profesionista, no sé si es cuestión de costumbre.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros también usamos exclusivamente "*profesiona*l". Me parece que "*profesionista*" es una expresión muy mexicana. Habrá que esperar las, como siempre acertadas, opiniones de Toño, Argótide, Mirx y de los demás amigos de México. En cuanto a cuál es la correcta, pienso que ambas lo son.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Profesionista lo usamos cuando alguien estudia una carrera.
Profesional es alguien que cobra por hacer lo que hace; puede haber un plomero profesional (cobra) o un plomero profesionista (estudió para abogado pero no encontró trabajo).


----------



## mexman

*Profesionista*: persona que tiene un grado escolar o una carrera que lo avala ya sea como abogado, licenciado etc.
*Profesional*: persona que desempeña  un trabajo, oficio o deporte.(para este no es necesario tener un estudio).


----------



## perrodelmal

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​"*S*omos un grupo de profesionales/profesionistas independientes."

¿*C*uál sería el término más recomendable?

*G*racias de antemano, saludos*.*


----------



## CARIELOS

Profesionales es mi recomendación.  En el diccionario de la RAE aparece profesionistas sólo para México.


----------



## Calambur

*Profesionales.*
_Profesionistas_ me da dolor de tripas.


----------



## perrodelmal

ok, gracias. De hecho sí estoy en México pero el término 'profesionistas' me recuerda un poco a 'oficinistas', que no me gusta mucho.

Usaré 'profesionales'.

Saludos


----------



## 8-bit

Puede que "profesionistas" sea una palabra impura, pero al menos en México se distingue entre éstos y los profesionales.

Como yo lo entiendo, *profesional* es el experto, independientemente de su grado de educación. Un *profesionista* es el que cuenta con una carrera o título que avala sus conocimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

Hola a todos!!!

Cuando una persona hace muy bien su trabajo y con mucha calidad, cualquiera que éste sea, en México es usual decir: ¡Te lo recomiendo, es un* profesional!*

Cuando "Juan" se graduó de la carrera de arquitectura su abuelita le dijo:
¡Juan, ya eres un* profesionista!*
Con el tiempo, "Juan" llego a ser un arquitecto muy *profesional. *

De hecho (y lo siento por tus tripas calambur ), en la ciudad de donde yo provengo, existe el honorable club de Mujeres Profesionistas.

Lo vuelvo a decir, es parte de la riqueza de nuestro hermoso idoma.

Saludines


----------



## Calambur

la_machy said:


> De hecho (y lo siento por tus tripas calambur ), en la ciudad de donde yo provengo, existe el honorable club de *Mujeres Profesionistas*.


 Le pediré a mi médico que me dé un antiespasmódico.


----------



## nowen21

jajjaajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajaja hola que tal a tod@s.
Para calambur le recomiendo una buscapina de 5 centímetros cúbicos que es un buen antiespasmódico y  para la_machy que bien por su sentido de pertenencia.
Bueno la verdad es que estoy haciendo un curso virtual de auditoría en siestemas a través del seña virtual, que es una institución en mi país colombia del estado que brinda educación en los niveles técnico y tecnólogo y pues les cuento que revisando el manterial del curso me encuentro con esa palabra que en mi vida de estudio jamás la había visto, pero gracias a eso he podido entrar a consultar y he tenido la posibilidad de conocer este foro en donde puede conocer el significado y la diferencia y muy bien ilustrado como lo hace la_machy muchas gracias por sus aportes son de mucha ayuda esporo porderles colaborar en ocaciones futuras. Los estaré visitando con más frecuencia para y aprender más de ustedes.
Un saludo para tod@s desde colombia


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Desconocía que sólo se dijera en nuestro país.
Nada más que añadir a lo dicho por los compatriotas.
Profesionista es aquel que tiene un título universitario.
Profesional es aquel que ejerce bien su oficio sin tener título universitario, y probablemente mejor que el profesionista, aunque el profesionista puede ser muy profesional.


----------



## mirx

La entrada de la RAE me parece equivocada. Profesional y profesionista son dos cosas completamente distintas en México.

Hay profesionales que no son profesionistas y de lo que sí hay muchos más son profesionistas que no son profesionales.

Profesional = que hace bien su trabajo.
Profesionista = que estudió la universidad.


----------



## sabio burro

Buena tarde a todos:

En efecto, en México se sigue diferenciando entre profesional y profesionista.
*Profesionista* es aquel que ejerce una actividad, labor, trabajo, que requirió de una preparación específica en algún centro superior de educación especializada en cierta actividad científica, artística, técnica, y que le demanda contar con algún reconocimiento de la comunidad estudiosa de liceo, politécnico, academia, universidad, o centro superior de estudios.

Un profesionista que ejerce con ética, corrección, vehemencia, responsabilidad su profesión, _es todo un Profesional_ _y Profesionista_. Hacerlo además requiere a la fecha cursos de especialidad, actualización, seminarios, cursillos, estudio constante y continuo especializado.

Por cuanto al *Profesional*, es aquel que ejerce una actividad lícita o ilícita, que le permite obtener el sustento. Puede ser que sea ético, correcto, vehemente, responsable. Por lo general el profesional proviene de actividades heredadas, aprendidas, a través de gremios de trabajadores como carpinteros, mecánicos, curtidores, agricultores, pero que aprendieron un determinado arte u oficio, por transmisión práctica entre unos y otros similares, o de padres a hijos, mediante explicación del oficio, práctica y repetición constante en la práctica, pero sin estudios especializados artísticos, científicos, técnicos, que demanden de educación especializada, en liceos, politécnicos, universidades, o institutos específicos de educación superior.

Vale decir que la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional viene claramente de la Edad Media europea y aún del Renacimiento, cuando se diferenciaron las labores de aquéllos aprendidos en talleres y pertenecientes a gremios de artesanos y trabajadores, y los versados enciclopedistas, o aquéllos especializados que surgieron de las universidades: "Aquel bachiller es docto y experto en filosofía. Estudio en Salamanca"...
Efectivamente en México hasta la fecha persiste la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional, aunque la tendencia marca a unificar su significado.

En lo personal considero adecuado mantener la doble acepción, debido a la complejidad de sociedades como la nuestra, y a la confusión que se da entre quienes se hacen de oficio alguno, válido o no, en mercados formales o informales, legales o piratas, y quienes hemos recibido un título o reconocimiento de institución alguna, y ejercemos abierta, lícitamente esa profesión. Sea esto aunque en última instancia muchos profesionistas terminan mejor como profesionales en otro oficio, debido a que son mejor remunerados y reconocidos, que aquéllos que cursaron durante sus estudios superiores: "_Soy médico. Pero me conviene más trabajar en la empresa X multinivel. Dejé mi profesión por presiones económicas, para convertirme en todo __un profesional de las ventas_".

Espero haber sido claro, aunque pido disculpas por la extensión de la explicación. Saludos.-


----------



## ManPaisa

sabio burro said:


> Vale decir que la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional viene claramente de la Edad Media europea y aún del Renacimiento, cuando se diferenciaron las labores de aquéllos aprendidos en talleres y pertenecientes a gremios de artesanos y trabajadores, y los versados enciclopedistas, o aquéllos especializados que surgieron de las universidades: "Aquel bachiller es docto y experto en filosofía. Estudio en Salamanca"...
> Efectivamente en México hasta la fecha persiste la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional, aunque la tendencia marca a unificar su significado.


Das a entender que los términos *profesionista* y *profesional* existen en español desde la Edad Media, lo cual no es cierto.  *Profesionista* sólo se dice en México, que yo sepa.


----------



## Vampiro

sabio burro said:


> Vale decir que la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional viene claramente de la Edad Media europea y aún del Renacimiento, cuando se diferenciaron las labores de aquéllos aprendidos en talleres y pertenecientes a gremios de artesanos y trabajadores, y los versados enciclopedistas, o aquéllos especializados que surgieron de las universidades: "Aquel bachiller es docto y experto en filosofía. Estudio en Salamanca"...
> Efectivamente en México hasta la fecha persiste la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional, aunque la tendencia marca a unificar su significado.


 
Bastante extensa tu explicación, pero no me quedó clara tu alusión a la Edad Media.
¿Quieres decir que en México ya en la Edad Media había profesionistas y profesionales?... porque la palabra en cuestión al parecer sólo se usa en México. En el resto del mundo nos arreglamos bastante bien con la palabra “profesional”, sin que se preste a malos entendidos de ningún tipo.
Concuerdo con Mirx en que la entrada del DRAE está mal. Si se admite “profesionista” no debería ponerse como sinónimo de “profesional”, porque por todo lo que han explicado son dos cosas distintas.
A mi personalmente el término me suena como si rasparan las uñas sobre el pizarrón, pero, cada país con sus costumbres, hay palabras bastante feas en Chile también.
Saludos.
_

Edito: Mis disculpas, ManPaisa, casi chocamos en el ciberespacio.

.


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> A mi personalmente el término me suena como si rasparan las uñas sobre el pizarrón, pero, cada país con sus costumbres...


 
Algo parecido había escrito yo también, pero lo borré. *Profesionista* nos suena raro porque 1) equivale al término *profesional* de los demás países, y 2) el sufijo *-ista* no está utilizado como normalmente se usa: 

*-ista**.*
*1. *suf. U. en adjetivos que habitualmente se sustantivan, y suelen significar 'partidario de' o 'inclinado a' lo que expresa la misma raíz con el sufijo *-ismo.* _Comunista, europeísta, optimista._
*2. *suf. Forma sustantivos que designan generalmente a la persona que tiene determinada ocupación, profesión u oficio. _Almacenista, periodista, taxista._ (DRAE)

O sea que, un profesionista es el que tiene la ocupación o profesión, ¿de qué?


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> O sea que, un profesionista es el que tiene la ocupación o profesión, ¿de qué?


 
¿Qué tipo de inversiones hace un inversionista?, ¿cuáles son las publicaciones de un periodista?, ¿como qué cosas almacen el almacenista?, ¿específicamente qué tipo de relaciones forja un publirrelacionista? .

Quizá la RAE da profesional y profesionista como sinónimos, porque profesional también es un experto en alguna rama; muchas veces las personas realmente se dedican a lo que estudiaron y lo hacen bien, es allí cuando el término se funde.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> ¿Qué tipo de inversiones hace un inversionista?, ¿cuáles son las publicaciones de un periodista?, ¿como qué cosas almacen el almacenista?, ¿específicamente qué tipo de relaciones forja un publirrelacionista? .


 

Veamos las relaciones semánticas:

Inversionista - ocupación: inversiones
Periodista - ocupación: publicaciones periódicas
Almacenista - ocupación: almacenes y bienes que se almacenan
Publirrelacionista - ocupación: relaciones públicas
Profesionista - ocupación: ¿profesiones?


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Veamos las relaciones semánticas:
> 
> Inversionista - tiene por ocupación: inversiones
> Periodista - tiene por ocupación: publicaciones periódicas
> Almacenista - tiene por ocupación: almacenes y bienes que se almacenan
> Publirrelacionista - tiene por ocupación: relaciones públicas
> Profesionista - tiene por ocupación: una especialidad con méritos académicos en cualquiera de las áreas del saber.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Profesionista - tiene por ocupación: una especialidad con méritos académicos en cualquiera de las áreas del saber.


 
Jaladísima de los pelos tu definición, Mirx. No te la aceptan ni regalada en Tepito.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Jaladísima de los pelos tu definición, Mirx. No te la aceptan ni regalada en Tepito.


 
Afortunadamente nunca pretendería tal cosa.


----------



## sabio burro

ManPaisa said:


> Das a entender que los términos *profesionista* y *profesional* existen en español desde la Edad Media, lo cual no es cierto.  *Profesionista* sólo se dice en México, que yo sepa.



Tienes toda la razón ManPaisa. Es correcta la diferenciación actual entre Profesionista y Profesional. Sus orígenes en cuanto a división del trabajo se remontan a aquéllos tiempos. Las acepciones Profesionista-Profesional, en efecto, son modernas y ante todo mexicanas.


----------



## jouisgomez

La respuesta es profesional en ninguna parte del mundo existe tal conflicto de aplicacion como el expuesto en mexico, recordemos que el castellano es originario de Europa al igual que las otras lenguas romances, en el mundo globalizado de hoy se conoce la palabra profesional ,es la traduccion oficial aprobada por la real academia de la lengua la palabra profesionista es un termino deforme que no tiene injerencia de ninguna clase en el castellano correctamente hablado, y eso es claro porque si ese jaleo fuera necesario como es que en los otros idiomas de todos los paises del mundo, esta palabra profesionista no tiene equivalente incluso en paises donde se tiene una educacion muy superior en todos los campos y este problema no existe? sera que el mundo ha estado equivocado desde tiempos inmemorables???


----------



## Akeb

jouisgomez said:


> La respuesta es profesional en ninguna parte del mundo existe tal conflicto de aplicacion como el expuesto en mexico, recordemos que el castellano es originario de Europa al igual que las otras lenguas romances, en el mundo globalizado de hoy se conoce la palabra profesional ,es la traduccion oficial aprobada por la real academia de la lengua la palabra profesionista es un termino deforme que no tiene injerencia de ninguna clase en el castellano correctamente hablado, y eso es claro porque si ese jaleo fuera necesario como es que en los otros idiomas de todos los paises del mundo, esta palabra profesionista no tiene equivalente incluso en paises donde se tiene una educacion muy superior en todos los campos y este problema no existe? sera que el mundo ha estado equivocado desde tiempos inmemorables???



 No hay motivos para que te expreses con tal rabia a una palabra que no entra dentro de tu léxico, a ti profesionista te puede parecer una deformación como a mi profesional un calco del uso inglés (y puede que me este equivocando, solo es mi opinion).
 Que no conozcamos algo no significa que no exista, almenos en italiano tambien se usa la palabra professionista de la misma forma que en México (y aqui mismo en WR hay un hilo donde existe la misma duda, pero en italiano), o nos esta dando pereza investigar de donde proviene esta palabra o asumimos que es un invento propio de un todo un país.


----------



## jouisgomez

Pido Disculpas si he herido su susceptibilidad, en realidad no es rabia, como ud lo manifiesta, recalque que estamos hablando de un mundo globalizado es inutil que usted trate de comunicarse con una persona de otra cultura como digamos la oriental, con la cual tengo un constante y profundo contacto y trate de explicarle que usted en su pais utiliza un termino ambiguo para definir algo que con todo respeto de su parte no debe merecer tanta atencion como pretenden personas como usted hacer entender, la pregunta inicial del foro fue muy clara y si la persona que la hizo entra en su debate puede olvidarse de lograr un entendimiento repito globalizado sobre el tema, la palabra en forma italiana que usted menciona tiene un trasfondo cultural completamente diferente al que ud. pretende referirse en este tema.  yo hablo varias lenguas y es inutil que usted trate de decirme que el que ha estado equivocado soy yo, me gustaria ver como trata de explicarle esta terminologia a un aleman, o mas a un a un habitante de russia a ver como le va! no se desgaste en discusiones ambiguas, duele aceptarlo pero la palabra esta en des-uso  o irremediablemente esta basada en un concepto regionalista que si puede ser muy bello culturlamente hablando pero que no es practico a nivel del resto de personas en el mundo imaginese que cada individuo entrara a definir palabras de acuerdo a su parecer entonces aprender lenguas extranjeras seria literalmente imposible!! hay que dejar de complejizar, desconozco su profesion y su capacidad de comprension, pero me parece que su pais debe tener cosas mas importantes de que preocuparse!!!! no cree?? con todo el respeto del mundo me despido!! un amigo!!  si a usted le gusta la palabra usela en su pais, si alguien le pregunta si es correcto entonces use el sentido comun! si no puede entender eso lo siento por usted.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Haya paz, jouisgomez!
Pides disculpas, pero vuelves a usar un tono muy subido, en mi opinión, y mezclando conceptos -como el de globalización- y países -Rusia, no russia, por cierto- que no vienen al caso, con todo respeto.

Nada: *en México*, es *profesionista*, y ya está, como lo han señalado varios compatriotas. Así lo decimos 120 millones de mexicanos, que somos la mayoría de hispanoparlantes del mundo, nomás. 
Y no pretendemos, de ninguna manera, _globalizar _dicho término. Si otras minorías hispanoparlantes  usan *profesional*, pues muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Iba a contestar con mis usuales respuestas pero mejor sigo el ejemplo de JJ.




> trata de explicarle esta terminologia a un aleman, o mas a un a un habitante de russia a ver como le va! no se desgaste en discusiones



Pues honestamente no veo la dificultad, ya se aclaró hasta el cansancio que una cosa no es sinónima de la otra. Ahora yo te pregunto. ¿Qué dificultad tienen los rusos y alemanes para entender dos conceptos completamente distintos? A ti por ejemplo, ¿se te hace difícil diferenciar una silla de una mesa? Si tu respuesta es no, pues entonces no entiendo a qué viene tanta polémica. Si por el contrario, sí tienes dificultad; entonces te recomiedo que busques ayuda de un profesionista que sea además, profesional.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Este tema ha sido debidamente discutido y aclarado. Ahora está tomando un tono beligerante de consecuencias previsibles. 

A partir de este punto, toda respuesta que no contribuya específicamente al tema del hilo será borrada.

Mateamargo
moderador


----------



## Akeb

Siento que la ambigüedad de profesional viene de que cambiamos el concepto clásico de profesión a uno mas moderno donde profesión es una actividad que requiere mínimo estudios universitarios y estar avalado por medio de una cédula que acredite tales estudios.
Me pregunto en que universidad ofrecen estudios para las profesiones: barrendero, sirvienta, velador, portero, intendente, repartidor (sé que existen universidades para estilistas y masajistas, pero no sé si den cédula profesional).
 El problema no es la terminología, son los conceptos.


----------



## la_machy

> Profesionales/Profesionistas ¿*C*uál sería el término correcto?


Esta es la pregunta original del hilo.

Y si para responderla correctamente hemos de ceñirnos a un lineamiento, pues ya está. 
La RAE da como buenas a las dos palabras. Eso quiere decir que cualquiera que hable español, puede usar la que más le guste, en el contexto adecuado, y no podrá ser tachado de 'inculto'. 
¿Que *profesionista* sólo se usa en México? Pues SI. Al igual que tantas y tantas palabras se usan en España, Chile, Argentina, Colombia, etc., etc., etc., pero en México y en los otros paises hispanoparlantes no. 
Como todo en el lenguaje, es mera cuestión de respeto y tolerancia entre los usos y costumbres de cada país, máxime si está avalado por la RAE.


Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por fin alguien dijo algo sensato.
Todavía no entiendo bien cuál es el problema.  La palabra puede gustarnos o no (a mi no, ya lo dije), pero si es válida en México, y a 120 millones de mexicanos les resulta útil y les suena de lo más normal, no veo por qué descalificarla.
En todos los países tenemos terminología propia que a los demás puede sonarles de lo más extraña.
Discusiones de este tipo me sacan los choros del canasto.
Chao pescao.

_


----------



## JADE10

Parece mentira que hasta en los noticieros en Español que dan aqui en los E.U. digan Profesinista en vez de Profesional


----------



## ElMachete

sabio burro said:


> Buena tarde a todos:
> 
> En efecto, en México se sigue diferenciando entre profesional y profesionista.
> *Profesionista* es aquel que ejerce una actividad, labor, trabajo, que requirió de una preparación específica en algún centro superior de educación especializada en cierta actividad científica, artística, técnica, y que le demanda contar con algún reconocimiento de la comunidad estudiosa de liceo, politécnico, academia, universidad, o centro superior de estudios.
> 
> Un profesionista que ejerce con ética, corrección, vehemencia, responsabilidad su profesión, _es todo un Profesional_ _y Profesionista_. Hacerlo además requiere a la fecha cursos de especialidad, actualización, seminarios, cursillos, estudio constante y continuo especializado.
> 
> Por cuanto al *Profesional*, es aquel que ejerce una actividad lícita o ilícita, que le permite obtener el sustento. Puede ser que sea ético, correcto, vehemente, responsable. Por lo general el profesional proviene de actividades heredadas, aprendidas, a través de gremios de trabajadores como carpinteros, mecánicos, curtidores, agricultores, pero que aprendieron un determinado arte u oficio, por transmisión práctica entre unos y otros similares, o de padres a hijos, mediante explicación del oficio, práctica y repetición constante en la práctica, pero sin estudios especializados artísticos, científicos, técnicos, que demanden de educación especializada, en liceos, politécnicos, universidades, o institutos específicos de educación superior.
> 
> Vale decir que la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional viene claramente de la Edad Media europea y aún del Renacimiento, cuando se diferenciaron las labores de aquéllos aprendidos en talleres y pertenecientes a gremios de artesanos y trabajadores, y los versados enciclopedistas, o aquéllos especializados que surgieron de las universidades: "Aquel bachiller es docto y experto en filosofía. Estudio en Salamanca"...
> Efectivamente en México hasta la fecha persiste la diferencia entre profesionista y profesional, aunque la tendencia marca a unificar su significado.
> 
> En lo personal considero adecuado mantener la doble acepción, debido a la complejidad de sociedades como la nuestra, y a la confusión que se da entre quienes se hacen de oficio alguno, válido o no, en mercados formales o informales, legales o piratas, y quienes hemos recibido un título o reconocimiento de institución alguna, y ejercemos abierta, lícitamente esa profesión. Sea esto aunque en última instancia muchos profesionistas terminan mejor como profesionales en otro oficio, debido a que son mejor remunerados y reconocidos, que aquéllos que cursaron durante sus estudios superiores: "_Soy médico. Pero me conviene más trabajar en la empresa X multinivel. Dejé mi profesión por presiones económicas, para convertirme en todo __un profesional de las ventas_".
> 
> Espero haber sido claro, aunque pido disculpas por la extensión de la explicación. Saludos.-



Me gusto mucho esta explicación, soy mexicano y entiendo perfectamente la diferencia.


----------



## josemv

Interesante debate. Me quedan un par de dudas sobre el término profesionista en México.

¿Se considera un término culto?
¿Está en desuso o no?
En una redacción de cierto nivel, por ejemplo una gran consultora norteamericana ¿podría utilizarlo sin que los más preparados lo considerasen extraño?
¿Alguien tiene alguna información de la etimología del término? Porque lo que se ha dicho de la Edad Media no tiene demasiado sentido si no se ha utilizado en España. Si fuera una herencia del italiano probablemente su incorporación sería mucho más reciente, siendo llamativo que no se utilice en Argentina por ejemplo.
Solo curiosidad para centrar algunas dudas que tengo sobre cuando y con que tipo de audiencias podría utilizarlo en México.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Duometri

Hola, josemv:

La verdad es que esta palabra yo sólo se la he oído a un sacerdote mejicano, que era muy culto. Me chocó mucho y siempre pensé que era una influencia del italiano (este sacerdote había estudiado en Roma). Lo curioso es que los compañeros mejicanos parecen asimilar _profesionista_ a _titulado_, y yo recuerdo que este sacerdote hablaba de _contratar a camareros profesionistas_ (estábamos preparando una cena y quería que saliera todo bien), lo que parece contradecirse con ese sentido que decían.

Lo he buscado en el Diccionario de Autoridades y no aparece, por lo que no parece que sea una palabra usada desde antiguo.

Saludos.


----------



## almer

la_machy said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Cuando una persona hace muy bien su trabajo y con mucha calidad, cualquiera que éste sea, en México es usual decir: ¡Te lo recomiendo, es un* profesional!*
> 
> Cuando "Juan" se graduó de la carrera de arquitectura su abuelita le dijo:
> ¡Juan, ya eres un* profesionista!*
> Con el tiempo, "Juan" llego a ser un arquitecto muy *profesional. *
> 
> De hecho (y lo siento por tus tripas calambur ), en la ciudad de donde yo provengo, existe el honorable club de Mujeres Profesionistas.
> 
> Lo vuelvo a decir, es parte de la riqueza de nuestro hermoso idoma.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludines




Señorita no nos meta a todos los mexicanos en la misma cazuela...

Dice claramente la RAE:

*Profesionista*

 m. y f. *Méx*. profesional (‖ que ejerce su profesión con capacidad relevante).

Es claramente un lamentable mexicanismo que en nada enriquece nuestro precioso idioma.

Para el resto del mundo:
*Profesional*

1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la profesión.
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que ejerce una profesión. U. t. c. s.
3. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que practica habitualmente una actividad, inclusodelictiva, de la cual vive. Es un relojero profesional. U. t. c. s. Es un profesionaldel sablazo.
4. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que ejerce su profesión con capacidad y aplicaciónrelevantes. U. t. c. s
5. adj. Hecho por profesionales y no por aficionados. Fútbol profesional.

*Saludos y le recomiendo que lo comparta al honorable club de Mujeres Profesionistas!
*


----------



## Kaxgufen

almer said:


> Es claramente un lamentable mexicanismo que en nada enriquece nuestro precioso idioma.





la_machy said:


> ¿Que profesionista sólo se usa en México? Pues SI. Al igual que tantas y tantas palabras se usan *solo *en España, *solo en *Chile, *solo en *Argentina, *solo en *Colombia, etc., etc., etc., pero en México y en los otros paises hispanoparlantes no.


 (los destacados en negrita son agregados míos)

Si inventaron una palabra y le encontraron además un "nicho ecológico" para justificar su uso, ¡BIENVENIDA SEA!
(que a alguien le parezca horrible, es otra cosa)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ok, creo que a la forista @almer se le olvidó buscar en el diccionario de la RAE la palabra "profesionista" antes de decir lo que dijo.
¡Claro que es una palabra mexicana! No de hoy, no de ayer, de toda la vida. Los profesionistas son los universitarios que terminan la carrera, es decir, los titulados.
Y sí, el mexicano que quiera, que diga "profesional" nada más, pero no es lo mismo profesional que profesionista en México.
El enlace a la RAE: http://dle.rae.es/?id=UI8thu0


----------

